# OBT Escape Saga continued...



## Sheri (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, as some of you know, I had an OBT escape from the communal enclosure, tag me and then hide behind a bookshelf which with my lightning fast thinking, taped up to prevent escape until I could retrieve him when the kids weren't home...

David Burns is over right now, helped me to remove the bookself so that one could catch the spider and the other could move the shelf.

Well.

My smart thinking was outwitted. The OBT is nowhere to be found. This is not the best case scenario with 2 kids in the house. And plenty of food, no doubt, with escaped crickets.

Now...bear with me...

Obviously, stock up on sticky rodent traps and place everywhere. Got it.
If I was an OBT, where would I be?
Would you think high or low?
I know, either freaking or.

If I choose to fumigate the place, how long do you think I should have the rest of my animals away from the house for?

And does that pretty much guarantee that the spider is dead?

Do you think I should just do it right away to be safe?

Arg. Not a story I am going to tell the ex. It reads fuel for custody battle ALL over it! 

I have decided that this certifiably sucks hardcore.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 19, 2005)

I would fumigate the house and sell the remaining Ts I had, rather than risk losing your kids to your ex-husband. JMO.

I think its bad for the entire hobby when people have their exotics escape on them. Its never happened to me, and I'm curious how often this happens to people in this hobby.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> I would fumigate the house and sell the remaining Ts I had, rather than risk losing your kids to your ex-husband. JMO.
> 
> I think its bad for the entire hobby when people have their exotics escape on them. Its never happened to me, and I'm curious how often this happens to people in this hobby.


Sell the remaining ones? Why on earth would I do that? I'd love to hear the logic in that one.

As for losing the kids to my ex-husband, that was some black humour in an otherwise not so funny situation. I'll be sure to add a disclaimer to it next time.

Bad for the entire hobby? Really? You think so? Maybe if these were Bushmasters... but they are non-deadly spiders. I mean... is an escaped cat bad for the entire feline hobby? If I called the newspapers and announced that there was a highly dangerous tarantula loose in my house, then fine, thepress would suck, no doubt. But this is a post aimed at other hobbyists - so unless you're going to call The Winnipeg Sun then I think the hobby is safe from my little incident.

C'mon. We keep bugs. Some of us keep many of them. This was from a communal enclosure.

If you think you are not at risk to ever have one escape you are kidding yourself - just as you are potentially at risk for a bite simply because you have them.

Now, the plan of action I have decided on is to tear the house apart tonight, especially the kids room and the toys and then tomorrow as soon as the stores open I will buy a bunch of sticky rodent traps as well as double sided tape. 
We will be skaking out shoes, and jackets before putting them on.
I will look into the effectiveness of fumigating in the coming week, and make a decision then.

Thanks for your insight and advice.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jun 19, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about that. I remember when my T escaped for the secound time I coverd all the windows (keep light down) and turned up the heat. after a few hours I found my T walking on my wall. I figured the heat made it more active and keeping the light down made it more willing to come out and walking around.

Good luck, I hope you find you T.


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Jun 19, 2005)

i remember old hag had her obt get loose with kids in the house and she hadn't seen it since......i can't say its nothing to worry about but, at the same time its not like its out to eat your children.  

on one hand it may not be that dangerous, but on the other hand it could be alive for years in your house (from the way i've heard them be able to survive in very arid conditions)...

don't really know what to tell you, sticky traps seem like a good idea though


----------



## Sean (Jun 19, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Well, as some of you know, I had an OBT escape from the communal enclosure, tag me and then hide behind a bookshelf which with my lightning fast thinking, taped up to prevent escape until I could retrieve him when the kids weren't home...
> 
> David Burns is over right now, helped me to remove the bookself so that one could catch the spider and the other could move the shelf.
> 
> ...



Yes my mom bombed our entire house, it killed my intire collection like 2 years ago...It also kills hampsters and birds. I think they take like 8 hours or so...But I would go maybe a full 12-24 hours before you should put them back in the house to be safe. 

I had a maculata get loose, it was gone for a couple days. I found it behind a poster. An OBT is probably the hardest T to figure out where it could be. They can live high/low...They can live in very harsh conditions...Beats me. Good luck to you though.


----------



## fantasticp (Jun 19, 2005)

Do you have a cat? Get one! My cat has found almost all escapees for me. (crickets mostly) I had to beat Francie to a monitor once though....would have been the most expensive and last meal that cat ever ate.  Bad Cat!


----------



## Sean (Jun 19, 2005)

fantasticp said:
			
		

> Do you have a cat? Get one! My cat has found almost all escapees for me. (crickets mostly) I had to beat Francie to a monitor once though....would have been the most expensive and last meal that cat ever ate.  Bad Cat!


What spieces was it? A V.salvator would of tore that cat up!


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok... have checked the upstairs pretty well... no spider.

Honestly, I don't even expect to find it by looking, but obviously need to try relentlessly for a while. 

And dogdammit, the kids have way too many toy spiders. And at least 2 orange ones. On the positive side, the escapee was the largest from the communal project, so I am hoping it's a male that is going to mature and die very quickly. 

Now I will empty out all the kitchen cupboards, just in case. 
I much prefer looking for them in the rainforest, I have decided with absolute certainty.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 19, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> I would fumigate the house and sell the remaining Ts I had, rather than risk losing your kids to your ex-husband. JMO.
> 
> I think its bad for the entire hobby when people have their exotics escape on them. Its never happened to me, and I'm curious how often this happens to people in this hobby.


huhhhhhhh ? at the begining I tought you were kidding, can this really be serious, cmon ... It never happened to you , but if you own a P murinus you are suposed to know that theres always some risk with this species, inpredictable and quick ... if you dont own any then you dont have a word to say as you dont know how this species can react sometimes, especially in a communal project . Sell the remaining T ... ok, why ? cuz the escaped murinus can eat them all ? loosing your Kid ? omg ...

I agree a cat woould probably quickly find an escaped T hehe but ... I doubt she wont get bite


----------



## Vys (Jun 19, 2005)

Feel a little like keeping it safe untill fall, then releasing it into the absolute pleasantness that is Canadian fall when you find it, eh? 

And in a house, with kids, I understand the complications just went out to the nearest field and quadrupled :/

Perhaps you could keep the children in one room until you find it?  A more serious suggestion could perhaps be to tell them try to be careful, then tie a number of crickets/grasshopers with pieces of string to certain areas in the proximity of places you suspect might be potential places of hiding.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2005)

Tack Vys...

I thought of the cricket idea... but not sure that would work very well.
But today I will lay down double sided tape around all the baseboards, and other prime OBT locations, as well as some sticky rodent traps too...
But it could have gone into the ventilation system, or a boc of cereal. There are simply so many places to look, and even if you KNOW where a spider is, it can still be hard to spot.

I think though that it will probably settle high, and out of the reach of the kids, so I am not totally freaked about them getting bit.

I will keep you posted!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jun 19, 2005)

I would look in low small dark places. Course you could wake up one morning fix coffee and in the coffee pot there it be lol (I know someone who had this happen)


----------



## Deschain (Jun 19, 2005)

That's not a fun thing to have happen. You probably should've caught it when you knew where it was, but I guess you already know that...  

I would close doors, and tape some cardboard to the bottoms to prevent movement from room to room, and then do a room by room search with a hair dryer during the day. The hot air should get it moving where you can see it. And some midnight searches as well. Make sure you shake and check clothes before anyone puts them on...just in case. 

Curatins, plants, windows and baseboards. <-check me!

And as for selling your collection...you already rolled your eyes, so now I don't have to. That's just silly. I hope you find it soon!


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks Des...
The reason why I didn't get it right away was because I had to leave to pick up the kids from daycare... and needed someone to pull the shelf out so that I could be there to catch it.  Between a rock and a hard place, you know?

Shaking out clothes, beds, and shoes until we find it. That'll be fun.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 19, 2005)

My husband and I have discussed what we would do if one escaped (especially one of the P. murinus) and it pretty much was to get all the other spiders out and set off a bomb.  If you decide to do so, you'll probably need to keep all the spiders out for about 3 days.  I've done it in the past with other animals in the house and after about 3 days I had no problems re-introducing the animals.

Since P. murinus are prolific webbers, hopefully you should be able to find some webbing somewhere.  I've also read somewhere that they *may* be attracted to the sound of chirping crickets (or maybe just the vibrations produced from..) - it may not hurt to put some in a KK on the the floor with sticky traps around it and see if it works.

I believe that OldHag posted awhile back and said that she found the missing OBT on top of the refrigerator, dead.

It's also hard to say whether to look high or low since they seem to adapt so well to whatever environment they are in.  Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, I used to think I'd fumigate immediately, but really... people live in areas with widows and worse and manage to survive. If I had any evidence that a bite would do anything more medically significant than cause pain then perhaps... I will try a few more days with the sticky trap thing and the re-evaluate. Of course, there is no guarantee that even a bug bomb would kill it either - and I have a lot of spiders to move out. It would be a very big job, but an option for sure.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 19, 2005)

Even thought your house is probably a normal temperature, what about putting a heater in the middle of the room and seeing if it'll go to it.  When I added a heater to the side of my A. avicularia tank, the P. murinus beside it began constantly pressing itself up against the wall nearest the heater.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 19, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Thanks Des...
> The reason why I didn't get it right away was because I had to leave to pick up the kids from daycare... and needed someone to pull the shelf out so that I could be there to catch it.  Between a rock and a hard place, you know?
> 
> Shaking out clothes, beds, and shoes until we find it. That'll be fun.


Oh...I thought it was at night.  :wall: 

It's a pain in the ass, but better safe than sorry. I found mine in my jacket...after moving it once.   

Give the hair dryer a go, that's how they "wrangle" them for movies. It can't hurt!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jun 19, 2005)

Good luck to you. I don't think there is any need for panic. As we all know, it's not like it's going to be stalking you or the kids 
Just be careful with clothing and bedding. And drawers. 
I never found a young 4" or so female P regalis that got loose over 3 years ago. 
And my bedroom is done in black and white


----------



## Beardo (Jun 19, 2005)

ALthough I've never had any spiders escape, my experience with MIA snakes is that they will turn up when you least expect it, sometimes long after you consider them gone forever lol. I have had an adult Honduran Milksnake escape on me twice, both times she stayed gone for about 4 months lol.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 19, 2005)

Small flashlight and a mirror on a telescoping wand.. ( dollar store )

Oh and shamrocks, horseshoes, small Irish people, and the sticky traps all good..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok, went to Canadian Tire (this is a good store for everything a single woman might need) and got double sided tape, 150 feet of it, 7 sticky traps, another flashlight, spider spray (jic), 3 waterguns (ty/tan/me) and get this... some cool "elbow" piping to start burrows with. I was looking at the piping, and some man askedme which I needed and showed me how to fit them together. So I just said;
"I need them for tarantula burrows, actually."

Swear to dog, he turned and walked away without a word.   

Ok, Tyler and I are going to start laying down the tape and then once we do, I am going to crank the air conditioning to see if its in the venting system... I would suspect that it would try to get out once that turned on and I will place sticky tape around all of the registers.

AND I bought some boxes and I am packing up all non essential items to make the house as bare bones as possible, less place to check and re-check.

I will also set up a heating pad tonight and keep the airconditioning on very high in order to hopefully draw it out.

Good plan? I sure hope so!


----------



## cryptly (Jun 19, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan to me. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 19, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Bad for the entire hobby? Really? You think so? Maybe if these were Bushmasters... but they are non-deadly spiders. I mean... is an escaped cat bad for the entire feline hobby?


Sheri,

Yes, I do think stray cats are bad for the responsible pet owners that have numerous cats and none of their cats are "stray". 

Do I think it is irresponsible to lose an exotic pet? Yes I do. Does it cause problems for responsible keepers of exotics that don't allow the opportunity of their animals escaping? Yes. The fear the general public has about people keeping exotics is that they will get loose. When they get loose, government regulations are soon to follow, such as the Florida Arthropod Permit.

Are they "just bugs", so its no big deal if they escape? With that kind of attitude the future of this hobby will be dim. 

By keeping any exotic you have the responsibility to make sure it does not escape. Do you need government to tell you how many "bugs" you can safely handle? If you want to rationalize its no big deal, you are a poor role model to others on this message board and our hooby. I hope you reconsider the seriousness of an escape. JMO.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 19, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Sheri,
> 
> Yes, I do think stray cats are bad for the responsible pet owners that have numerous cats and none of their cats are "stray".
> 
> ...


Just because you've never had a spider escape doesn't mean that it can't or won't happen to you in the future.  This wasn't an irresponsible owner who used a towel as a lid or left the lid off.  

I personally take extreme precautions with all of my tarantulas, yet I almost had an escape once when my B. smithi was actually chewing through a screen that I didn't think it was possible for it to chew through.

Accidents happen and just because they do it's not a reason to call someone irresponsible.  Many knowledgeable and responsible keepers have had the occasional escapee even though they take as many precautions as possible to avoid it and are highly responsible.

From the escape polls that have been done in the past, it seems that the longer someone is in the hobby, the more likely it is that they've had an escape.  Whether its a sling that escapes while trying to divide them from a sac or an adult that gets loose during rehousing, it does happen.  The spider is not life-threatening and I from what has been posted it seems that Sheri is already doing everything she can to locate it.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Sheri,
> 
> Do I think it is irresponsible to lose an exotic pet? Yes I do. Does it cause problems for responsible keepers of exotics that don't allow the opportunity of their animals escaping? Yes.
> Are they "just bugs", so its no big deal if they escape? With that kind of attitude the future of this hobby will be dim.
> ...


Wow. You are incredible. 
Don't allow the opportunity? Perhaps I should have designed a NASA style isolation chamber and built a contained room off the back of the house.

It happens - it is part of the hobby, a risk that of course one tries to minimize. I mean, having one bolt and run out is a lot different than leaving the lids off on a regular basis because of sheer stupidity or forgetfulness.

As for being "just bugs" I am saying that I can only give the matter the seriousness that it deserves. This is not a lethal animal, therefore, I will do whatever is in my means to try and locate it, but there is no need to alert local agencies, or neighbors like there would be with a venomous snake.
But where did I once say it is no big deal? Am I not taking steps to locate it? Get a grip - over-reactionaries like you are bad for the hobby.

And you never did say why I should sell off the remainder of my collection. I am quite curious to hear your reasoning.


----------



## K MUELLER (Jun 19, 2005)

:? Sheri, your best bet is a red filtered flashlight, and late at night do the ''Steve Irwin'' thing and hunt all around the house. They are very active at night,cause the only time I saw my OBT was at night,and like everybody says,once you give up trying to find them ,then they turn up. Good luck and don't sweat it, cause it  is probably is long gone,later-Karl

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Deschain (Jun 19, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Sheri,
> 
> Yes, I do think stray cats are bad for the responsible pet owners that have numerous cats and none of their cats are "stray".


Here you go again with the pointless animal comparisons.



			
				Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Do I think it is irresponsible to lose an exotic pet? Yes I do. Does it cause problems for responsible keepers of exotics that don't allow the opportunity of their animals escaping? Yes.


You have got to be kidding me? Who the hell made you Tarantula Morals Monitor? 



			
				Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Are they "just bugs", so its no big deal if they escape? With that kind of attitude the future of this hobby will be dim.


About as dim as...nevermind...no personal attacks.



			
				Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> By keeping any exotic you have the responsibility to make sure it does not escape. Do you need government to tell you how many "bugs" you can safely handle? If you want to rationalize its no big deal, you are a poor role model to others on this message board and our hooby. I hope you reconsider the seriousness of an escape. JMO.


You think that everyone who has had an escape is a poor keeper and not good for the hobby? 
I hope you don't buy, sell or trade with any of those irresponsible fools!   Oh wait...that would be 99% of those in the hobby. 

You are one of the most argumentative people I've ever had the displeasure of associating with. JMO  (just majority opinion)


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 19, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> Here you go again with the pointless animal comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deschain,

Actually it was Sheri that made the cat comparison, so you are actually saying that she made a pointless comparison, I just responded to her.

And I remember your personal attacks from another thread where you are very attacking for no reason.

If you let your exotics escape, it could be a sign you have too many to handle responsibly. JMO.

You are now on my ignore list, because from past experience, you are not worth reading or reponding to, have a nice life.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jun 19, 2005)

Kid Dragon, you are also treading a fine line here. I suggest now that your opinion of Sheri (and myself as well, since it's happened to me) is known, there is no need to be redundant about it. 
I might suggest that people with your moral superiority complex are just as bad for the hobby. You are very smug and judgemental for no reason.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 19, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> If you let your exotics escape, it could be a sign you have too many to handle responsibly. JMO.


Awhile back I made some similiar assumptions that you have about escapes (although not the exact same..).  I thought that it was something that could be prevented and if someone *did* have an escape it meant that they probably could have prevented the escape and weren't being as responsible as they could be.

However, the more I read and experienced I realized that it just wasn't true.  Go through and read other escape threads - some are because of irresponsible owners, but many are not.  You learn from your mistakes and change things based on past experiences.  You may not have some of the ideas about how to prevent escapes if not for the learned techniques of others who have passed their knowledge on from their experience with escapes.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 19, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Wow. You are incredible.
> Don't allow the opportunity? Perhaps I should have designed a NASA style isolation chamber and built a contained room off the back of the house.
> 
> It happens - it is part of the hobby, a risk that of course one tries to minimize. I mean, having one bolt and run out is a lot different than leaving the lids off on a regular basis because of sheer stupidity or forgetfulness.
> ...


I never said you should sell of your collection. I said I would sell MY collection before I would jepordize losing MY kids. I was saying the obvious, MY kids are more important than MY tarantulas. 

Please do not read between the line and think I am saying you think your kids are less important than your tarantulas, because I do not.

My point was I think escapes are bad for the hobby. Others seem to think they are just part of the hobby. I do not.

I know tarantula breeders that have huge inventories that have NEVER been bit, and NEVER had an escape in over a decade.

This is just my opinon on escapes being a sign of irresponsiblity and a collection possibly too large to maintain safely. If you have a different opinion about escapes, I think you have the right to that opinon.


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 19, 2005)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> Kid Dragon, you are also treading a fine line here. I suggest now that your opinion of Sheri (and myself as well, since it's happened to me) is known, there is no need to be redundant about it.
> I might suggest that people with your moral superiority complex are just as bad for the hobby. You are very smug and judgemental for no reason.


Immortalsin,

Didn't mean to be smug and judgemental, just had an opinion that many don't like. Since I'm under attack for that opinon from all sides, I'll sign off this topic. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 19, 2005)

im just curious to know hopw many ts you own ? ans wich species


----------



## fantasticp (Jun 19, 2005)

Sean said:
			
		

> What spieces was it? A V.salvator would of tore that cat up!


A bit late in answering, but it was a baby timor monitor, only a little over a foot long with tail.


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 19, 2005)

fantasticp said:
			
		

> A bit late in answering, but it was a baby timor monitor, only a little over a foot long with tail.


a foot long?! jeez


----------



## meatbeef (Jun 19, 2005)

Its amazing how a thread looking for advice can turn into attacks and verbal garbage. If somebody has a question, be helpful instead of quick assumtions and B-S remarks and comments. It's no wonder people get freaked out to ask a question here. It seems a question always gets a jerk-off reply or harsh remark questioning your abilities as a keeper.  Saying that, I'm certainly no expert tarantula keeper, as 99% of you probably aren't either, so I come here for advice, not a scrap.

if you wanna be an ass, start a <EDIT> only thread somewhere else.

Sheri..
good luck on tracking the little guy down, I'm sure this is quite the inconvienence for you to say in the least. Also, thank you for all of the wonderful contributions you've given this website. I know I don't have to think twice about asking someone like you a question.

Rob


----------



## Beardo (Jun 19, 2005)

The assertation that anyone whose exotic escapes is "irresponsible and a danger to the hobby" is completely rediculous. Of course, there are boundaries and exceptions (for example, if someone kept Cobras and let them free roam, that IS dangerous and irresponsible). But just because someone has a spider or 2 escape doesn't make them inferior or bad people. Everyone makes mistakes and sometimes things like this are unavoidable. Its all part of the territory of keeping animals.


----------



## David Burns (Jun 19, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> You are now on my ignore list, because from past experience, you are not worth reading or reponding to, have a nice life.


Please , can I get on your ignore list too.   
I hope you never make a mistake, in your whole life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenfiremajick (Jun 19, 2005)

I always find my escaped snakes in the bookshelf amongst the books...Admittedly, a T is a not a snake but..............


T





			
				Sheri said:
			
		

> Ok... have checked the upstairs pretty well... no spider.
> 
> Honestly, I don't even expect to find it by looking, but obviously need to try relentlessly for a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheri (Jun 19, 2005)

greenfiremajick said:
			
		

> I always find my escaped snakes in the bookshelf amongst the books...Admittedly, a T is a not a snake but..............
> 
> 
> T


Well, between tonight and tomorrow I hope to have all my shelves totally cleared and the contents packed in boxes which should at least make future searches easier.

I am really hoping I find it stuck to something by morning though. Really, really hoping.


----------



## Garrick (Jun 19, 2005)

Well hot damn!

I just discovered I killed "the hobby" about 10 times over the years!  And my mom said I wouldn't amount to much. . .  ;P 

Seriously, don't sweat the loss of your P. murinus.  They're so resilient. . .I recently found a juvenile living in my edger. . .its nice web and the molt wedged between the fuel container and the carb let me know it had been in there at least since the last time I edged.  That's a testament to not only how infrequently I do yardwork, but how tough they are (and I guess how many times I've been a bad, bad boy to the hobby of cricketeering too (are crickets domestic or exotic, though?). . .the spider was very well-fed).
Poor thing was lucky the carb was sputtering- it may have had a hot, jiggly trip around the yard if I didn't take the fuel off.
Unless you're super clean, never spill a drop of water, dry the sink after you brush, don't have a single silverfish or roach in your walls, and have a fetish for indoor foggers, that thing's gonna be fine and will make a nice, easy to spot web in a cozy, quiet place soon enough.

Garrick, who has been bit by many tarantulas, has had many scurry away, and who has been horrible, just horrible for "the hobby"
eight


----------



## MilkmanWes (Jun 19, 2005)

Becca suggested a heat source and that seems good. Never had to find an escapee, but the plan I have formulated from other accounts is a warm red bulb in a desk lamp over a sticky trap with the ac cranking (or heat off given time of year). Of course there are other warm cozy places, like behind the fridge or whatnot, but perhaps it would do the trick. I have heard this is great for finding snakes and reptiles as well (minus sticky trap).

And Kid Dragon, haven't you read enough on these boards to know there are just some people you don't fence with verbally around here? I mean really.....


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 20, 2005)

Maybe use a Papertowel tube WITH the heating pads.. so the T will want to hang out and hide.. like mine always do..

and once again.. good luck


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, I have two reptile heating pads that I have not opened yet.

The kind that stick to the side of a tank.
Now... should I just plug them in and let them rest on the floor? No fire risk to leave the adhesive on or not have it attached to glass? And then the sticky tape around it, right?

I tend to get super paranoid about fire risks and such, so I need to know explicitly how to do this.

I have set up two sticky traps so far, one between a cupboard and the fridge, towards the back wall, and one behind the TV close to the shelf where it went missing. As well I have sticky taped around 3 of the heating/cooling registers on the floor, and totally taped the doorway to the kids room as well as some random spots in their room to ease my paranoia.

Here are the pics of the door frame. Its going to be another long night, I think.


----------



## Arlius (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, if the spider was already in your kids room that would really suck, soooo many places to hide   
Can see why all the sticky tape. Neat room though, nice decorating, wish I had a room like that when I was a kid.
You should place a small lil dish of water on top of the heating pad surrounded by sticky pads, and put a KK with the male crickets surround by sticky pads right beside it, might help more? I dunno, sucks when you get an escapee...
BTW, as far as fumigation goes... if a deadly or at least dangerous species were to escape on anyone, professional fumigation is guarenteed. Bombs work with about 90 to 95% accuracy, when used properly. (90-95% chance of complete fumigation)


----------



## arachnoguy (Jun 20, 2005)

the adhesive on the heat pad is not a fire risk nor should the tape around it be. in my experience i have found almost all of my escaped t's in shoes or drawers that were slightly ajar. i have a p. murinus that got loose about a month ago and yesterday i was getting ready to leave the house and grabbed my boots and dumped them out into my bath tub and out came the escapee   . good luck in finding your fugitive sheri


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks - but the heat pad - I can leave it on the floor, without taking the piece of paper off that covers the adhesive?

Ahhh nevermind, just saw the post above me! Thanks!


----------



## Arlius (Jun 20, 2005)

Or you could take the piece of paper off and leave it adhesive side up, and sorta have a big heated sticky pad. Still put the sticky pads around, as the heat pads aint that sticky...


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks, I might do that. I think I will set up the second in the basement...
The other thing I was wondering, I mean, how long are you in active seeking mode like this? When do you taper off a search? I can't keep this up every night... I mean, I guess once you mentally settle with the idea, or convince yourself it must be dead. But that just doesn't jive with my personality. I can see this whole house stripped down and covered in double sided tape before long! Wearing my rainforest headlight at night time, patrolling the house, and releasing house geckos to be my little soldiers...

Ok, getting late it is. Back to taping. I am sure my oldest will have memories of this incident and tell it to his friends for years. 

"You think your mom is weird????"


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> I know tarantula breeders that have huge inventories that have NEVER been bit, and NEVER had an escape in over a decade.


Hmm, I'm wondering who these breeders are with "huge inventories" because it seems to me that most breeders/dealers and even most hobbyists have had at least one, if not several critters escape.  It's just something that happens.

Check out this thread Sheri (ironically) started in April.

I've had Haplopelma lividum and Cyriopagopus schioedtei spiderlings escape from me during unpacking--they are just quick little buggers!  I eventually found both of them (lividum in the same day, schioedtei within 2 or 3 days), thankfully.  I've had lots of other tarantulas run away from me but not to the point where I couldn't find them within a few minutes, so I don't count those as "escapes."

The fact of the matter is that there are a ton of risks that we take in keeping animals.  There are a ton of risks in almost everything people do.  There's hardly any point in shaking fingers at people for being HUMAN.  Sheri is not irresponsible or careless with her animals or her children, as was so rudely implied.  Everyone here knows that except, apparently, one person.  But hey, I'm thinking she'll survive without the stamp of approval from one random fanatic.  

Sheri, I hope you find that spider for everyone's sake but mostly for yours, since you are obviously stressed about it.  Hopefully it will turn up quickly.  My first thought is for you to double check the original spot where it escaped--maybe it just hid really well.  I guess I don't think of P. murinus as being a wanderer... too skittish.  I bet it just found a really good hole and is hanging out.  Best of luck!

-Kelly


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Kelly... I will indeed pull out the shelves right now, and tape with such a vengence that even a president would envy.

I will of course, keep everyone posted in my OCD way which has kicked in hardcore.


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> I will of course, keep everyone posted in my OCD way which has kicked in hardcore.


There is nothing wrong with wanting to protect your children, Sheri.  You obviously don't want them to feel the same pain that you did, which would be a completely natural motherly instinct.  You're doing the best you can under the circumstances and we're all hoping you find that critter soon.  Good luck--and SLEEP!

-Kelly


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Holy crap, I know where it is.

Just under a baseboard, by where the shelf is.

But to get it out... should I bait with sticky tape? Because if I try and brush it out with a wire it could just retreat and I might not find it again...
Should I just give it a good shot of spider spray? 

Quick please, what do you think is best?


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Yikes, that's a really tough one.  Can you block the exits in the room?  Are you afraid it is going to retreat back under the floorboard or out into the room?

-Kelly


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok, here is how it is situated. Right now, there is a heat pad with a sticky trap nearby, but I am afraid of spooking it further into retreat and not locating it again if I disturb it and do NOT catch it.


----------



## midianholic (Jun 20, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Holy crap, I know where it is.
> 
> Just under a baseboard, by where the shelf is.
> 
> ...



Obviously you do not want to hit it with the spider spray if you do not have to but personally, if I was in your situation, that is exactly what I would do given the stress and anxiety it has caused you over the last couple of days.


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Hm, that is tough... what is directly to the left of the picture?  I'm assuming the shelf is to the right?  How far back does the crevice go?

-Kelly


----------



## Arlius (Jun 20, 2005)

Try and quickly block off escape with sticky tape, can make large area, just as long as it can go beyond the border. Just do it quick. Once done, try and capture camly, have a towel, a bowl, and some long skinny poker on hand. Best of luck!

Edit: Chase from right to left, dont want it going in the corner! use something large enough to block off going past it, but small enough it can fit under base boards.


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Arlius said:
			
		

> Try and quickly block off escape with sticky tape, can make large area, just as long as it can go beyond the border. Just do it quick. Once done, try and capture camly, have a towel, a bowl, and some long skinny poker on hand. Best of luck!


I think any kind of motion near the spider could spook it... moving quickly at all is probably not a good idea.  It all depends on how far back the spider can retreat... would it be possible for the spider to get all the way underneath the house from where it is?

-Kelly


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

That's just it, that wall joins the kitchen, I assume knowing what I know about spiders if I prod it, it will first try to go backwards, further in the "burrow", but I do not know where that would take him as it's an old house. To the left there is about 7 feet of baseboard, and another shelf, same kind as the one on the right. I am most concerned about having it go backwards and not being able to locate it again.

I have no vendetta against the spider, but have no issue whatsoever with killing it in order to make sure it is not loose in the house.

If anyone takes issue with that, I am really and totally not in the mood right now for that. 

Which method based on this info do you feel is best?

I should also note that it seems much smaller than my initial impression as it was escaping the other day.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

kellygirl said:
			
		

> I think any kind of motion near the spider could spook it... moving quickly at all is probably not a good idea.  It all depends on how far back the spider can retreat... would it be possible for the spider to get all the way underneath the house from where it is?
> 
> -Kelly


I think it is entirely possible that it could go under and into the kitchen somewhere, or even up into the wall. I am going to take another look...


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 20, 2005)

I think your best option is to spray it.  I hate that, I really do.  But for your safety and sanity and for the safety of your children, it seems like the best (almost only) option.  If the spider were to end up beneath your home, it probably wouldn't starve to death but the temperatures (too high or too low) could certainly cause premature death.

No decent person is going to judge you for whichever choice you make, Sheri.  Go with your gut and do what you think is best and what you think you are best able to do.

-Kelly


----------



## Arlius (Jun 20, 2005)

Turn the lights off and use red light if you can, and just move slowly, deliberately and camly, with no mistakes. It looks like you can get in behind it. Dont touch anything with poker till you abosuletly have to (reach baseboard)
Just make sure you scare it forward, hopefully into your tape boundry!


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Arlius said:
			
		

> Turn the lights off and use red light if you can, and just move slowly, deliberately and camly, with no mistakes. It looks like you can get in behind it. Dont touch anything with poker till you abosuletly have to (reach baseboard)
> Just make sure you scare it forward, hopefully into your tape boundry!


There is no way to guarantee that the spider wouldn't bolt instantly.  In the given situation, there is no way to predict what will happen.  Sheri, more than likely, has only one chance here.

Unless, somehow, you could fashion a metal clothes hanger so that you could make it reach in the crack and behind the tarantula in a single motion, you might be able to get it to come out.  But you'd have to be fairly confident in your action because you'll only get one try.

-Kelly


----------



## Arlius (Jun 20, 2005)

I think a chopstick moved very slowly in behind it to scare it forward would work. Have 2 ready.... It shouldnt move without sufficient stimuli
If you are careful, you can ge in behind it, then it shouldnt be a problem.
To much stress.... kill it
But getting close to it for a spray may spook it too. The spray may make it sick for awhile and not kill it, then stuck in same position. Spraying safer option though....


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

I went to get the tools ready, the wires to prod it out, and the deli cup etc.

It's gone. Not there. I should have sprayed it. I will keep watch now, until I see it again and then take care of it.

Thanks all for the advice, but disposing of it as quickly and safely as possible is what I will do, if I see it again.


----------



## kellygirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Oops!  That's a bummer.  Hopefully it hasn't gone far.  I actually really have to go home and get to bed--it's 2:45am where I am and I'm still at my parents' house.  I really hope you find the little bugger!  Best of luck, Sheri.  Hope you get the chance to sleep some time or another!  Good night.

-Kelly


----------



## meatbeef (Jun 20, 2005)

Damn, what a bummer.
Good luck Sherri. No matter what you have to end up doing, the safety of you and the kids is number 1.

I agree that taking no chances is the best option now.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Located it... it is in the furthest part of the baseboard, in the thinnest section, no access right now.
Checking every 15 minutes or so. Moved the other spiders to another room, taped off the side of the shelf that could allow it to escape, and will spray it as soon as it reveals more of itself.

Very tired, but happy to know where it is.


----------



## cryptly (Jun 20, 2005)

Would a cricket on a string lure it out?


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Maybe, hard to say. I think I might try that when the store opens. 

That, or having someone else here to help me get at it and catch it if it bolts.

Either way, it'll be over in a few hours, thank dog.


----------



## cryptly (Jun 20, 2005)

Might be worth a try before spraying it.      I second the idea of having a second person to help.

If eats the cricket before you can lure it out, it may decide to stay there.  Dark, quiet spot with a supply of food.  I dunno, trying to think of anything, even off the wall stuff, that could help.    

Good luck!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 20, 2005)

whata nice hunt, I agree try the method wth the cricket, try a last time to catch it alive  would be nice to get it back, you would remember this spider all your life


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Sheri! I hope you get this done swiftly and safely as soon as possible!

Another suggestion, but I don't know if you have the possibility, is to use a dubia roach on a string. You could tie the string to one of the back legs, above the "knee".
Because - 

A: dubias have extremely strong back legs, you can't pull them off like on a cricket. If you pull it off you basically have to pull apart the roach. So the leg is a good place to attach a string to...

And B and more important - dubias love small crevices and will readily escape from you into one and scuttle in there and use all their extreme strength to get further in if you bother it by tugging on the string.

Best of luck!!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 20, 2005)

think its a good idea


----------



## becca81 (Jun 20, 2005)

I hope everything has turned out well.

When it does - can you post some pics of your kids' room?  What I can see of it looks amazing!


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Becca, here is a link to the thread about the room, and some more pics of it. I am very jealous now and wish it were mine.


----------



## arachnoguy (Jun 20, 2005)

off the wall stuff? they have this cool stuff at the hardware store that is like spray epoxy and if you could get it just right you could get your t back with only the loss of one of its limbs   
 sorry too off the wall, i like the idea of trying to lure it out with a roach that seems like it might work. just try to tease the t with the food and once it is far enough out simultaneosly give it the food and cover it with a fish net. 
and then laugh at it  ;P


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Tried to lure it, ended up spraying it, which resulted in it's death, as expected.

Have flushed the area as best as I can, and will keep the other T's out of the room for a month, to be safe.

Sad to have to kill the animal, but in this instance, it was for the best.

Thanks all for your help, and here's hoping I never, ever have to do that again.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that it's resolved.

Hate to hear that you had to kill it, but I know I'd do the exact same thing given the situation.  I was curious if the spray would work instantly or if would be able to run and hide again.

Were you able to actually remove the spider?


----------



## Darryl Albers (Jun 20, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Sheri,
> 
> Yes, I do think stray cats are bad for the responsible pet owners that have numerous cats and none of their cats are "stray".
> 
> ...


----------



## arachnoguy (Jun 20, 2005)

glad to see that the matter has been resolved. sorry you had to kill it to do so.


----------



## cryptly (Jun 20, 2005)

Glad to hear the saga is at an end.  Was hoping for a happier ending tho.      At least now you can rest knowing that it's all over now.


----------



## Deschain (Jun 20, 2005)

I was beyond surprised when I saw the pic of it in the baseboards...that's where mine was the first time it Houdinied. 

I was going to suggest stuffing some clothes etc. further along the baseboards to bottle in it, and/or force it out in the open. Too late.

I wish you were able to catch the little guy, but as far as that guy was moving it was just impossible to let him get away a third time. 

At least now you can get some sleep...after you take down all the sticky tape.  ;P



			
				David Burns said:
			
		

> Please , can I get on your ignore list too.    .


 lmfao!


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks Des... I had a nap this afternoon, so I think I shall be totally recovered by tomorrow. Too bad the same cannot be said for the spider.   

Another coincidence, hey? I considered trying to do that, but that is the wall that divides my living room from my kitchen, and there was a distinct possibility that there was space to retreat right into the other room, under the wall... as this is a 40 year house.

It bolted when I first tried to lure it out, and I couldn't reach it with the deli cup as it took off behind the shelf and started up the wall. Too bad, but I prefer a dead spider over one with an undetermined location in my house. 

I've had enough excitement for a little while. Needless to say, I look at the communal enclosure a little differently when I walk by it now.

But I do have a question, I removed all my spiders from that room prior to using the spray... and I will leave them removed for a month to be sure as the can says; "Keeps on Killing for 2 Weeks!"... which is a little surreal to even see those words printed on anything for consumer use!

But the question... I had neglected to remove my feeder roach colony... and now I will be totally paranoid to use them as food. 
Is this a justified fear?


----------



## Deschain (Jun 20, 2005)

I can't say for sure. It would be best to not use them as feeders for a while (weeks, months?), just to be safe...but that's just what I would do. Not having your food supply is a pain, but I think it's justified in this case. 

Although I believe that the aerosol sprays are contact killers for the most part... :? Better let those with experience with it give you better advice.

You might want to hit the sprayed area with some soap and water, to help speed up the down time for your T room...again just what I would do, but I'm abnormal anyway.

                                                                           Later,
                                                                            Des.


----------



## Windchaser (Jun 20, 2005)

Sheri, sorry to hear that your ordeal ended in the death of your T. I can certainly understand where you were coming from though.


----------



## WYSIWYG (Jun 20, 2005)

I would recommend NOT using them for food.  No paranoia with simply being cautious.  You have already lost one tarantula today so no sense in doing something that might cause you to lose others.

On another note....

This thread has been disturbing me all night.  I went to bed thinking about it.  I didn't get much sleep at all, mostly thinking about it.  I woke up thinking about it and I've been thinking about it and dwelling on it all day.  And now I come here to see that not-so-happy ending I was dreading.  

I know it's not right to accuse someone of being irresponsible, but I do have a question that keeps coming to mind over this whole incident (but I don't claim to have an answer -- just a question)....

Knowing that no matter how careful we try to be, especially where other family members are involved (incuding my 2 furries and bow-wow "children), we are always subject to the occasional escape of our 8-legged beasties.  When it happens, we are subject to various potential consequences when these escapes occur.

The question that comes to my mind is -- Considering that we always run the risk of an escape, is it REASONABLE to have an animal in our home, that in the event of an escape, renders the need for deadly force to avoid injury to our other family members?

I guess it's not one of those considerations that come to mind until such an event as Sheri's takes place.   And it leads me to another question....

If said escapee had been a more "docile" tarantula species, say the G. aureostriata, would it also have rendered the use of deadly force?

In my 4 years in the hobby, I've temporarily and even permanently lost some little guys due to escapes.   Most recently, I lost a little OBT.  (If you do a search on "Thriller" , you may find the thread where I discussed that incident a few months ago).

In my case, the critter resurfaced within a 2 hour time period and I never felt the thought that maybe I needed to try to harm it to protect the rest of my family.   I figured either he'd show up again or he wouldn't.   Had the absence gone over 2 hours, I may have had to make the same decision Sheri did, but knowing how I am, I probably would not have come to that particular decision.   Why?  Because I feel that I have the responsibility to keep said critter alive since I made the decision to bring it into my home, knowing the kind of reputation they have.  I don't think I could have brought myself to harm it as a preventative means of protecting others

I'm thinking if I ever do have children, things could be a little different in that I would probably only choose to have the more docile, less threatening critters in my home.   I'd probably find different homes for my African and Asian species, though I don't have many of those anyway.

But again, these are just questions and thoughts and it's not my intention to try to make Sheri feel bad for doing what she thought was best in her own circumstances.  I have a feeling, Sheri will be kicking herself for awhile and doesn't need anyone else making her feel any worse than she probably already does.  I know I always feel guilty when I feel like something I did or
did NOT do was a major contributing factor to the death of one of my critters.

Anyway, I'm glad it's over and that you and your family are safe, Sheri, though I had wished for a much happier ending.  Even just the thoughts of having the critter land in that sticky tape have really kept my mind's wheels turning uncomfortably. 

I'm glad you finally managed to get some rest too.    

Wysi



			
				Sheri said:
			
		

> Thanks Des... I had a nap this afternoon, so I think I shall be totally recovered by tomorrow. Too bad the same cannot be said for the spider.
> 
> Another coincidence, hey? I considered trying to do that, but that is the wall that divides my living room from my kitchen, and there was a distinct possibility that there was space to retreat right into the other room, under the wall... as this is a 40 year house.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Burns (Jun 20, 2005)

Glad it is over and don't worry, I think I have another OBT sac on the way so I'll be able to give you many little OBT slings to replace the one you lost.


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 20, 2005)

IMO there is absolutely nothing wrong with the use of deadly force when dealing with these types of situations. If you can't catch it, kill it. Unless, of course, you live where they do. I had a T get into the wall between my apartment and my neighbors, and if it weren't for a total lack of tact and three well placed holes, I fully intended to let off bugspray into the walls. Having T's escape may not be bad for the hobby, but a sue-happy neighbor with a bit kid might be (although more likely just trouble for the person with the hobby). 
Glad to hear that there will be no late night horror stories starring an escaped OBT.


----------



## Sheri (Jun 20, 2005)

WYSIWYG said:
			
		

> Knowing that no matter how careful we try to be, especially where other family members are involved (incuding my 2 furries and bow-wow "children), we are always subject to the occasional escape of our 8-legged beasties.  When it happens, we are subject to various potential consequences when these escapes occur.
> 
> The question that comes to my mind is -- Considering that we always run the risk of an escape, is it REASONABLE to have an animal in our home, that in the event of an escape, renders the need for deadly force to avoid injury to our other family members?
> 
> ...


A diplomatic way of putting it, no doubt.

Well... it's all about calculating risk.
I mean, if the spider was in a spot that allowed me to capture it safely, with little risk of it getting out anywhere else, of course, that would be the course of action I would have taken.

Would I have responded in the same way with another species? Maybe. If I just had my 5 year old who I know would leave a free roaming spider alone, perhaps. But not with a 2 year old... so I guess the answer is yes, if a Grammastola pulchra was in a spot that I could not retrieve it from, I may have killed it. 

Now, does this mean that I shouldn't keep spiders at all because I will not value it's life as someone would that doesn't have kids? I don't personally believe this, but I can see how someone without kids might think so.

Regardless, I don't believe that any tarantula venom would be potentially fatal to a child, but I absolutely do not want to risk it. For his comfort, as well as domestic issues that come into play when parents are divorced. And because before all else, it is my duty to protect my children, my instinct, and for that no apologies have to be made.

Do I regret the death of the spider? Of course, I regret the entire incident. But I will lose no sleep over the decision to kill it - none. 
I love my collection and take my responsibility to them seriously. This is why they are provided ample room, and a regular feeding schedule. But I had no emotional attachment to it whatsoever, aside from a general feeling of regret that it escaped in the first place.

For instance, if I had a dog that had become a risk to the kids I would not hesitate to have it put down, regardless of a strong emotional attachment to the dog. It's just the way it is. Does that mean I shouldn't own a dog in case a circumstance like that occurs? I don't think so, but some might make that case as well.

I would ask you to also think about tarantula keepers that have an egg sac hatch out and let the young feed off one another. Or ones that freeze an unwanted egg sac. I mean, not only are you responsible for maintaining those animals, but you were responsible for the very creation of them through captive breeding.

It's a grey area to some, I suppose, but not to me. I fully expect to catch some controversy over this position and that's cool. I am confident I acted in the appropriate manner, and I would do it again. This incident will not affect the species I keep, but it will cause more cautiousness, at least for a while. Similar to someone that has been in a car accident, you become hyper-aware for a time until you feel comfortable and adjusted again. The human condition, I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ishkabibble (Jun 20, 2005)

Sheri, sorry about your loss. I love my OBT's and probably would have woosed out in killing it. I hope you have better luck with your new one when you get one. Everybody has or will have an escapee given enough time. Fools just criticise others for it. At least your family is Okay.


----------



## Immortal_sin (Jun 20, 2005)

glad to hear you found it. Interestingly enough, my communal tank of OBTs woke me up in the middle of the night last night. They were rampaging around the tank so loudly, it woke me out of a dead sleep!
Then I started wondering if the lid was secure enough 
I decided they are getting too big for the 10 gallon tank, and will be transferring them to the 20 gallon, which has a more secure lid, this weekend.
I have now, however, decided to do it OUTSIDE, on the back porch. I don't want any loose in my house either!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Orange_Demon (Jul 26, 2005)

I got a orange baboon one the other day and it escaped when i went to the shop. cant belive the size of the hole it managed to get through. anyway i found it an hour later under my sterio, i guess it liked the heat. It was a pain to catch cause it was so small and fast but i got it in the end and hes back in his tank.  :razz:


----------



## C_Strike (Jul 27, 2005)

... @ Kid D.

I appreciate what your saying but you have your face pressed against a wall with your opinion of that,lol 
 :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall:


----------



## aranchedude (Jul 27, 2005)

Kid Dragon said:
			
		

> Sheri,
> 
> Yes, I do think stray cats are bad for the responsible pet owners that have numerous cats and none of their cats are "stray".
> 
> ...


 hey to err is humane it was a mistake so dontmake sheri feel any worse


----------



## Sheri (Jul 27, 2005)

Sheri had *almost* forgotten about the incident until the thread was revived.


----------



## Pathogenic (Aug 2, 2005)

*re*

Glad to hear that everything was resolved Sheri, I had quite an intense time reading through the whole thread, it was kind of like an action movie   

However, regarding your words about the Dog, I would hope that you would simply have the dog removed by a trained dog handler, and moved to a rescue center, where perhaps it could be adopted by a family with older kids or no kids.  I think sometimes people forget that all animals are not like Tarantulas.  Some of them have emotions, feelings, and can love people as much as people love them.  But I don't want to nitpick, I'm sure you love dogs as much as me   

I definitely hope you continue to pursue the hobby, and don't let this specific instance ruin the fun in it.


----------



## Sheri (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, it's all good now. 
This circumstance was a little unusual because it was an obt...
As for dogs, I've owned dogs for the better part of my life... there is a gigantic difference between a dog that is not friendly towards children, and one that starts to bite. 
One needs training and a new situation, the other needs to be put down.
Emotion aside, anyone who knows dogs can tell the difference. Thankfully, this is not too common of an occurance, but risk management and critical thinking dictates that you act decisively once a dog shows the behaviour I am talking about.

My dog now was a little off around kids, but after intense training and working with him everyday to manage it, has totally improved. But not once did he put his teeth on my children.


----------



## fingersoup (Sep 24, 2006)

DavidBeard said:


> *(for example, if someone kept Cobras and let them free roam, that IS dangerous and irresponsible).*


Lol Some of those free-range organic cobras. :}


----------



## Killersquid (Aug 30, 2007)

Hmm.... I don't have any experiance with tarantulas escaping, but I'm very good at lost pets in the house.... I'm only used to things like hamsters getting away. I even figured out a way to find my sisters, it was about 10 feet in an open vent, I tied a carrot to some fishing line and threw it in, then tied it to the vent cover. Keep in mind I didnt know it was in there. A few hours later I pulled it out and found bite marks. My dad eventully went under the house and got it out. I really think that cricket idea will work. Also, put take around the bottems of the walls...`.


Whats so dangerous about this spider? I thought tarantulas were harmless to humans. Or is it that your chilidren are young making them less imune to the venom?


Besides, us 13 year olds are good at catching animals, because we act so much like them...


----------



## julesaussies (Aug 30, 2007)

Killersquid said:


> Hmm.... I don't have any experiance with tarantulas escaping, but I'm very good at lost pets in the house.... I'm only used to things like hamsters getting away. I even figured out a way to find my sisters, it was about 10 feet in an open vent, I tied a carrot to some fishing line and threw it in, then tied it to the vent cover. Keep in mind I didnt know it was in there. A few hours later I pulled it out and found bite marks. My dad eventully went under the house and got it out. I really think that cricket idea will work. Also, put take around the bottems of the walls...`.
> 
> 
> Whats so dangerous about this spider? I thought tarantulas were harmless to humans. Or is it that your chilidren are young making them less imune to the venom?
> ...


You probably didn't notice but this thread is over 2 years old was already resolved. OBT's (P. murinus) are very defensive T's and have strong venom. While not medically significant venom; enough to make an adult feel pretty crummy for a week or two so she definately did not want to risk exposing her 2 or 5 year old to it.


----------



## Killersquid (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry.... I was reading a little quickly..... did Mr. spider die?


----------



## Sky`Scorcher (Mar 1, 2009)

*Wah*



Sheri said:


> Well, as some of you know, I had an OBT escape from the communal enclosure, tag me and then hide behind a bookshelf which with my lightning fast thinking, taped up to prevent escape until I could retrieve him when the kids weren't home...
> 
> David Burns is over right now, helped me to remove the bookself so that one could catch the spider and the other could move the shelf.
> 
> ...



Ok, this made it to the reasons why i should not keep an OBT, so far I've had no escaped T's and I make sure not any does. I always open their cage up in a very wide room and one that doesn't have many holes the T can go into.

Goodluck


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad you got your spider back , i had a cobalt blue escape from me... it freaked me out mainly because i was worried about my dog. I found her in the same night though in the closet going shopping for clothing hehe. 

I said i was done with the hobby but the pet store had a OBT that i had to have and i wouldn't trade him for the world. And i honestly think that having a tarantula escape is a good experience for better or worse you do learn from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draiman (Mar 10, 2009)

nrokin said:


> Glad you got your spider back , i had a cobalt blue escape from me... it freaked me out mainly because i was worried about my dog. I found her in the same night though in the closet going shopping for clothing hehe.
> 
> I said i was done with the hobby but the pet store had a OBT that i had to have and i wouldn't trade him for the world. And i honestly think that having a tarantula escape is a good experience for better or worse you do learn from it.


Have a look at the age of this thread...


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Mar 10, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Have a look at the age of this thread...


Yeah i did ... i dont see no rules regarding posting old threads besides the guy before me posted this month i figured it was ok and if that chick still reads this board im sure she will appreciate it i was just being nice.


----------



## Sathane (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a large female OBT that escapes regularly and she always ends up in the desk in my spider room, behind the top drawer.

Mind you, my spider room is sealed and the rest of the basement is freezing so, is she did find a way to get out (doubtful) she'd probably stay away from the cold.

I would get out a couple of flashlights and take each room apart one by one.  Chances are it's found a nice dark corner and it camping out.

As for the children, I'm assuming they've been educated enough not to poke at fuzzy orange things they may find creeping around the house?

EDIT: Ah, looks like you found it anyway.  Sorry you had to kill it. :\


----------



## Sathane (Mar 10, 2009)

Gavin said:


> Have a look at the age of this thread...


Yes, people still read old threads and comment on them too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draiman (Mar 10, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Yes, people still read old threads and comment on them too.


Sure they do; I simply don't see the point, especially in this case where the original poster is no longer a member of the forum (intriguing to see that she used to be a mod).


----------



## Sathane (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow.  By reading this entire thread you'd think someone had a cobra lost in their house.

It still amazes me how experienced tarantula keepers handle an escape.

The facts are that a tarantula bite will not kill you,  Sure it will hurt and suck for a few days but no one has ever died from a T bite and I'm pretty sure you won't be the first.  Secondly, an escaped T is not going to hunt you down in your sleep and feed on you.  It escaped to get away from you in the first place.  As for wondering why we keep animals like this with the potential danger they pose - Why do we keep any animals since we can never be certain what they might do?  Your cat may decide to claw you up one day.  Your dog might feel like chewing on a child.  Your hamster might bite you too.  The list goes on...  

There seems to be an alarmist attitude to nearly everything these days.  Kids are no longer allowed to play tag at school because someone might fall and skin their knee.  If a peanut comes within 500 yards of a school playground the bomb squad needs to be called in for it's safe removal.  When is this going to stop?

With care and education we can mitigate the issues that may be stressful and inconvenient but there is no way to completely eliminate the chances of an escape just like you have no guarantee that any of your other pets won't cause any harm or damage.

Anyway, with all that being said, I guess what I'm trying to say is - If you are that worried about your Ts becoming a problem, feel free to PM me and I can make arrangements to have them shipped to me. 




WYSIWYG said:


> Knowing that no matter how careful we try to be, especially where other family members are involved (incuding my 2 furries and bow-wow "children), we are always subject to the occasional escape of our 8-legged beasties.  When it happens, we are subject to various potential consequences when these escapes occur.
> 
> The question that comes to my mind is -- Considering that we always run the risk of an escape, is it REASONABLE to have an animal in our home, that in the event of an escape, renders the need for deadly force to avoid injury to our other family members?

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## nexen (Mar 10, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Wow.  By reading this entire thread you'd think someone had a cobra lost in their house.
> 
> It still amazes me how experienced tarantula keepers handle an escape.


_serious thread necro here._

But I had to comment anyways - didn't she have a toddler? 

This isn't a playground knee scrape, a cat scratch or a hamster bite we're talking about here. This is a bite from a potently venomous, seriously defensive, and fast animal that happens to be colored like a play toy.

I know a grown man who said he was crying for *nine hours* due to a P.murinus bite. A board member told me she'd rather give birth to her two sons *at the same time* than to get bit by this species again. Read the bite reports thread for even more anecdotes. Now imagine your toddler going through that. 

Teaching a toddler to not draw on a flat screen television with crayon takes catching them in the act several times. I know this from experience. Teaching a toddler to stay away from a tarantula is nigh *impossible* until they actually get bit. 

I'd definitely nuke the poor critter too, even if I loved it dearly.


----------



## Sathane (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not debating whether it should have been put down the way it was or not or whether the OPs concerns were valid or not.  They definitely were considering the age of her children. 

I wasn't aware of the age of her children either.  My comment was directed to the poster who said this "Considering that we always run the risk of an escape, is it REASONABLE to have an animal in our home, that in the event of an escape, renders the need for deadly force to avoid injury to our other family members?", hence the comment regarding cats and dogs that go nuts with no warning.  It's not just the animals that we keep caged that can be dangerous.

Personally, the enjoyment I get from my Ts is worth the potential for harm that I expose myself to.  My girlfriend's children know better than to mess around in the T room (they're 12 and 15), so, in that case, if they happen to get tagged I can bet they'll only do it once.  
As for the other animals in the house.  My girlfriend's cats have already killed a few of my inverts, including 2 emperor scorps and a trapdoor spider.  
This was before my room was sealed and they loved to knock tanks off shelves or open the KK to scoop out my trapdoor spider.  If they did manage to get in there and got tagged all I would hope for is that they did it in front of the surveillance camera so that I could watch it later. 

Don't worry.  I'd definitely be posting that to YouTube so all could enjoy...


----------



## lucarelli78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Draiman said:


> Sure they do; I simply don't see the point, especially in this case where the original poster is no longer a member of the forum (intriguing to see that she used to be a mod).


Makes you wonder; what do you have to do to get banned?


----------

